# Router ohne WLAN und 8x Gbit LAN



## xdelta07 (9. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Router mit 8x 1Gbit/s LAN und 1x Gbit/s WAN und ohne WLAN-Funktion.

Möchte dafür jedoch nicht mehr als etwa 300€ ausgeben, da das Ding nur als Übergangslösung für ein paar Monate im Einsatz sein soll.

Leider konnte ich keinen Router finden, der nicht für eine Rackmontage vorgesehen ist. Das Gerät wird entweder auf einem Schreibtisch oder einem kleinen Beistelltisch neben dem Schreibtisch stehen, von daher wäre ein Formfaktor wie die Router, die man so von einen ISP bekommt, optimal.

Hoffe, daß mir jemand bei meiner Suche weiterhelfen kann


----------



## Turbo1993 (9. September 2016)

Wenn es nur eine Übergangslösung sein soll, würde ich einen 8x Gigabit Switch und einen separaten Router empfehlen. Braucht zwar etwas mehr Strom und sieht nicht ganz so gut aus, aber Router mit mehr als 4/5 Gigabit-Ports sind unverhältnismäßig Teuer. Habe ich leider selber schon feststellen müssen.


----------



## myst02 (9. September 2016)

Muss es unbedingt Gbit LAN sein? Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte, sind Router mit mehr als 8x Gbit LAN sehr teuer. 

Wenn du nicht gerade einen sehr schnellen Internetzugang hast, reichen 100Mbit locker. 

So etwas bietet sich an: D-Link DSR-150N Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## W111 (10. September 2016)

xdelta07 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Router mit 8x 1Gbit/s LAN und 1x Gbit/s WAN und ohne WLAN-Funktion.
> Möchte dafür jedoch nicht mehr als etwa 300€ ausgeben, da das Ding nur als Übergangslösung für ein paar Monate im Einsatz sein soll.
> Hoffe, daß mir jemand bei meiner Suche weiterhelfen kann



Ich würde für diesen Fall einen Mikrotik CRS112-8G-4S-IN 8x GB-Lan für 139€ empfehlen. Tolle Firmware und Features.

Gibt es auch bei anderen online Shops z. B. bei OMG für 134€


----------



## Tonas (10. September 2016)

W111 schrieb:


> Ich würde für diesen Fall einen Mikrotik CRS112-8G-4S-IN 8x GB-Lan für 139€ empfehlen. Tolle Firmware und Features.
> 
> Gibt es auch bei anderen online Shops z. B. bei OMG für 134€



Das Gerät hat aber kein integriertes Modem. Ich vermute dass das auch benötigt wird.


----------



## W111 (10. September 2016)

Tonas schrieb:


> Das Gerät hat aber kein integriertes Modem. Ich vermute dass das auch benötigt wird.



Warum sucht er einen Router mit Gb-Wan wenn er einen Router mit integriertem Modem sucht? Sucht er ein integriertes Kabel-Modem DOCSIS 3, ein ADSL oder VDSL Modem?

Ich denke mit deiner Vermutung liegst du nicht im Zielkorridor.


----------



## Tonas (10. September 2016)

W111 schrieb:


> Warum sucht er einen Router mit Gb-Wan wenn er einen Router mit integriertem Modem sucht? Sucht er ein integriertes Kabel-Modem DOCSIS 3, ein ADSL oder VDSL Modem?
> 
> Ich denke mit deiner Vermutung liegst du nicht im Zielkorridor.



Das GB Wan hatte ich übersehen. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## xdelta07 (12. September 2016)

Ja, ich brauche ein Gbit WAN da es hinter ein Kabelmodem von Unitymedia kommen soll. Sollen immerhin 400Mbit durchkommen.
Der Router von Mikrotik, den W111 gepostet hat, sieht schonmal recht gut. Kann man dort denn auch pfSense drauf installieren? Dann wäre das Gerät top.


----------



## W111 (13. September 2016)

xdelta07 schrieb:


> Der Router von Mikrotik....sieht schonmal recht gut. *Kann man dort denn auch pfSense drauf installieren*? Dann wäre das Gerät top.



Nein, kann man nicht, davon steht in deinem Eröffnungsbeitrag auch nichts. Zudem beschreibst du das Einsatzgebiet der Firewall nicht. Wie viele NICs sind notwendig, CPU-lastige Geschichten wie Verschlüsselung, VPN etc., denn das hat Einfluss die Wahl der Hardware. Letztlich kannst du pfsense ja auf einem ausrangierten System erst mal testen und beobachten wo der Flaschenhals liegt.

Zurück zum Router, hier kannst du dir die GUI anschauen. Hier eine Serie zur Konfiguration des Router OS.


----------

